# Safari message d'erreur



## peterpan (26 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour, 

Depuis quelques jours, à l'ouverture de safari, j'ai le message suivant, que je n'arrive pas à supprimer malgré mes recherches sur le site et sur mon mac :

"Safari 5.1.7 (v6534.57.2) has not been tested with
the plugin LastPass 1.64.5. (v1.64.5) As a precaution,
it has not been loaded. Please contact y-the plugin
developer for further information."

Lastpass est un logiciel que j'ai voulu tester mais que j'ai ensuite supprimé.
Je suis sous snow leopard 1.6.8.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

Apparemment, tu as mal désinstallé Lastpass 

= il te faut le réinstaller puis le désinstaller avec son désinstalleur : 
les deux se font avec l'installeur d'origine que tu peux retélécharger en lisant https://lastpass.com/support.php?cmd=showfaq&id=185


----------



## peterpan (26 Janvier 2013)

FrancoisMagG

Merci pour cette réponse rapide.

J'ai essayé de suivre vos indications mais pour l'instant sans succès.

Avec une connaissance de l'anglais nulle j'utilise google traduction pour suivre les instructions de la rubrique désinstaller du manuel utilisateur.

Celuici précise : allez dans---->  Démarrer > program files > Lastpass > désinstaller

Chemin que pour l'instant je ne trouve.

Je continue mais si une autre solution était possible ....

Merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

 je crois que tu fais fausse route car Démarrer / Program files... c'est du Windows, ça.

Je viens de tester l'installation, puis la suppression de LastPass, et je n'ai pas de message de la part de Safari.

Il faut que tu réinstalles à partir d'ici : https://lastpass.com/dl

Une fois installé, vas dans Safari / Préférences / Extensions, sélectionne LastPass et clique sur le bouton "désinstaller".


----------



## peterpan (26 Janvier 2013)

FrancoisMacG

Encore merci.

j'ai bien fait cette opération : télécharger et installer puis en allant sur safari extensions j'ai bien trouvé désinstaller.

Mais sans changement.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h34 ----------

mon message était une réponse à renaud31

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h35 ----------

mon message était une réponse à renaud31


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2013)

Etrange, car j'ai fait le test avec 10.6.8 et Safari 5.1.7.

Il doit rester des "traces" d'une installation précédente.

J'ai cherché les fichiers qui pourraient être liés à LastPass après sa désintallation, je n'en ai trouvé qu'un seul : 

ta session / Bibliothèque / Safari / LocalStorage / safari-extension_com.lastpass.lpsafariextension-n24rep3bmn_0.localstorage

Supprime-le et vois...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Janvier 2013)

> Safari: In the browser, run https://lastpass.com/dl to redownload the Safari install package but select "uninstall" when prompted.


= en français : dans Safari, aller à https://lastpass.com/dl pour retélécharger l'installeur,

et au lancement de l'installeur, sélectionner "Désinstaller" (= "Uninstall").


Il y a donc un désintalleur spécifique, qui fera mieux que supprimer l'extension dans les Préférences de Safari.

M'enfin


----------



## peterpan (26 Janvier 2013)

Renaud 31

j'ai suivi votre idée. sans résultat

merci quand même


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> = en français : dans Safari, aller à https://lastpass.com/dl pour retélécharger l'installeur,
> 
> et au lancement de l'installeur, sélectionner "Désinstaller" (= "Uninstall").
> 
> ...


Oui, sauf que si tu testes, tu verras que ça ne se passe pas comme c'est écrit : tu n'as pas le choix de désinstaller.

M'enfin


----------



## peterpan (27 Janvier 2013)

FrancoisMacG, Renaud31

Merci pour votre aide mais je n'ai toujours pas réussi à éliminer ce message à l'ouverture de Safari

en ayant bien suivi vos conseils.

Je dois m'absenter 8 jours sans pouvoir utiliser mon mac.

A mon retour je reprendrai ce problème.

En espérant avoir une solution d'ici la.

encore merci.


----------



## peterpan (27 Janvier 2013)

Ouf, Enfin..

Une dernière fois ce matin avant de partir j'ai encore essayé de trouver la solution.

et miracle j'ai enfin réussi à éliminer le message polluant sans trop savoir comment.

En fait jusqu'à présent j'installais/désinstallais l'extension safari : aucun résultat.

J'ai voulu ce matin instaler l'appli complète avec extension et miracle ca a marché.

Comment je ne sais pas toutefois l'appli en question était sur une page ou l'on parlait de lion alors que je suis sur snow leopard.

Merci pour l'aide apportée et bon week end


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2013)

Bonne nouvelle !

Pourrais-tu donner le lien que tu as utilisé pour télécharger l'application, afin d'aider ceux qui rencontreront le même problème que toi ?

Merci.


----------



## peterpan (27 Janvier 2013)

Avec plaisir si je peux aider comme on m'a aidé.

le lien en question :
http://blog.lastpass.com/2011/07/lastpass-gets-new-look-for-mac-lion.html

j'ai utilisé google traduction pour comprendre.

j'ai installé l'appli DMG + l'extension

après c'est un peu le brouillard je crois que l'appli ne s'est pas vraiment installée car j'ai vu passer un message d'erreur mais en fermant safari et en l'ouvrant à nouveau, le message pollueur n'était plus la.
J'ai refait la manip fermer/ouvrir safari, il est bel et bien parti.

Ce n'est qu'après que j'ai réalisé que l'appli  ne devait surement s'installer qu'avec lion.

Bonne journée


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2013)

Merci pour les infos.

Là, oui, ça fonctionne. Il faut télécharger ce .dmg : https://lastpass.com/lpsafari.dmg

Et lorsqu'on l'ouvre, on a accès au désinstallateur, alors qu'aucun des autres liens existants pour l'installation de LastPass n'y donne accès.





L'info est bien cachée, et introuvable sur le site de LastPass...
https://lastpass.com/misc_download.php?tab=mac&anchor=sf#macsf


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Janvier 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> L'info est bien cachée, et introuvable sur le site de LastPass...


Ça donne envie d'avoir affaire avec eux 


Beau boulot de ta part !  (pas de coup de boule, mais un compliment)


----------

